

TSA has completely removed revealing X-ray scanners from America's airports - w1ntermute
http://www.nydailynews.com/news/national/tsa-completely-removed-full-body-scanners-rep-article-1.1360143

======
spankalee
So the images are processed to draw the cartoon like representation, but I
assume there are more accurate images somewhere in the system still. Is that
much better?

